# ما هى أفضل وسيله لاختبار خزان المياه الارضى أو حمام السباحه ؟؟



## أسامه نواره (3 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد صب خرسانة حمام السباحه أو خزان المياه الارضى اللازم للعماره أو الفيلا غالبا ما ما يتم الردم حولهما قبل صب الخرسانه المسلحه فما فكيف يتم الاختبار ضد تسرب المياه ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> بعد صب خرسانة حمام السباحه أو خزان المياه الارضى اللازم للعماره أو الفيلا غالبا ما ما يتم الردم حولهما قبل صب الخرسانه المسلحه فما فكيف يتم الاختبار ضد تسرب المياه ؟؟


السلام عليكم
الطريقة الاسلم والافضل ان يتم فحص الخزان او حمام السباحة بتعبئته بالماء قبل الردم من الخارج للتأكد من عدم تسرب المياه.
واذا لم يتم الانتباه لهذه الشرط اثناء التنفيذ وتم الردم قبل الفحص بالماء فيتم تعبئة الخزان او المسبح (يتم اخذ تبخر الماء بعين الاعتبار عند الفحص )بالماء ومن ثم مراقبة نزول مستوى الماء بعد 24 ساعه من تعبيئته بالماء فاذا حدث نزول للمياه فيجب تفريغة واعادة عزل الخزان او المسبح بالكامل ومن ثم اعادة الفحص من جديد حتى يتم منع تسرب المياه ومن الممكن ان تضطر الى الحفر حول الخزان او المسبح للكشف على مكان التسوب ومعالجته من الخارج. 





وللمزيد
http://www.thermexcel.com/english/program/pool.htm​


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على معلوماتك القيمه عن طريق معدل حساب البخر فى حمام السباحه أو خزان المياه الارضى وخصوصا عند عدم عمل احتباره بالملئ بالماء قبل الردم 
ولكن هناك طريقه اخرى وخصوصا بعد ردم وصعوبة المتابعه من قبل الاستشارى لمعرفة قيمة ارتفاع تسرب الماء وخصوصا أن الاختبار يحتاج الى مراقبه 24 ساعه 
فقد قمنا بعمل اختبار عكسى من الخارج الى الداخل وذلك بغمر المنطقه حول الحمام ( المسبح) أو خزان المياه الارضى لمدة من 4-6 ساعات بالماء المتواصل مع بقاء قاع المسبح أو خزان المياه الارضى جاف بدون قطرة ماء فاذا ماوجد ترشيح فمعنى ذلك انه يوجد عيوب فى العزل وفى الخرسانه مما يحتاج الى معالجه 
واذا لم يوجد ترشيح من الداخل فمعنى ذلك عدم وجود عيوب فى الخرسانه أو العزل 
السؤال هل يكفى هذا الاختبار للحكم على عدم ترشيح الحمام أو خزان المياه الارضى ؟؟ 
تقبل تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## م محسن (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
من المعلوم ان الخزان الارضي يحتاج الى عزل مائي من الخارج لضمان عدم تسرب المياه الجوفية والصرف الصحي الى الخزان ، وكذلك عزل من الداخل لضمان عدم تسرب المياه للخارج وتآكل حديد التسليح 

ولا فانه لابد من ملء الخزان لمدة 24 ساعة والتاكد من عدم وجود تسرب للمياه مع مراعاه تبخر المياه
كما انه من المتبع في المناطق التي منسوب المياه السطحية فيها مرتفع يتم تفريغ الخزان والتاكد من عدم وجود تسرب للداخل كذلك 0
تحياتي


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ رزق حجاوى
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على معلوماتك القيمه عن طريق معدل حساب البخر فى حمام السباحه أو خزان المياه الارضى وخصوصا عند عدم عمل احتباره بالملئ بالماء قبل الردم
> ولكن هناك طريقه اخرى وخصوصا بعد ردم وصعوبة المتابعه من قبل الاستشارى لمعرفة قيمة ارتفاع تسرب الماء وخصوصا أن الاختبار يحتاج الى مراقبه 24 ساعه
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعتقد ان الاختبار العكسي قد لا يكون دقيق ونتائجه من الممكن ان تكون خادعه - لان الغمر الخارجي بالمياه يجعل المياه تتصرف راسيا من خلال التربه وخصوصا لو كانت التربه بها نفاذيه عاليه -مما يعني انه في حالة اذا كان هناك عيوب في العزل او الخرسانه قد لا تظهر هذه العيوب ولا يحدث ترشح للمياه داخل الخزان خاصة وان المياه الخارجيه غير محكومه وغير محدده وغير موجهه علي جسم الخزان بعكس لو تم ملئ الخزان من الداخل ومراقبة جسم الخزان من الخارج حيث ان المياه في هذه الحاله تكون محكومه بفراغ الخزان 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> اعتقد ان الاختبار العكسي قد لا يكون دقيق ونتائجه من الممكن ان تكون خادعه - لان الغمر الخارجي بالمياه يجعل المياه تتصرف راسيا من خلال التربه وخصوصا لو كانت التربه بها نفاذيه عاليه -مما يعني انه في حالة اذا كان هناك عيوب في العزل او الخرسانه قد لا تظهر هذه العيوب ولا يحدث ترشح للمياه داخل الخزان خاصة وان المياه الخارجيه غير محكومه وغير محدده وغير موجهه علي جسم الخزان بعكس لو تم ملئ الخزان من الداخل ومراقبة جسم الخزان من الخارج حيث ان المياه في هذه الحاله تكون محكومه بفراغ الخزان
> 
> والله اعلي واعلم


المشكله أنه غالبا يتم الردم حول حمام السباحه قبل صب الخرسانه المسلحه لتلاشى عمل تقويه لخشب الفرم باستخدام حديد التسليح (الزراجين) كذلك الحال بالنسبه لخزان المياه الارضى أسفل العماره أو الفيلا أحياننا يتم الردم قبل صب الخراسانه المسلحه وكما تعلم مدى خطوره عدم اختبار تسرب المياه أسفل الاساسات فى حالة عدم الاختبار على الاساسات 
فهل يتم الاختبار العكسى لحمام السباحه أو خزان المياه الارضى وخصوصا أنه يتم دك التربه جيدا أسفل الحزان الارضى أو حمام السباحه فى حالة التربه الرمليه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

[QUOTE=أسامه نواره;1819443]الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المشكله أنه غالبا يتم الردم حول حمام السباحه قبل صب الخرسانه المسلحه لتلاشى عمل تقويه لخشب الفرم باستخدام حديد التسليح (الزراجين) كذلك الحال بالنسبه لخزان المياه الارضى أسفل العماره أو الفيلا أحياننا يتم الردم قبل صب الخراسانه المسلحه وكما تعلم مدى خطوره عدم اختبار تسرب المياه أسفل الاساسات فى حالة عدم الاختبار على الاساسات 
فهل يتم الاختبار العكسى لحمام السباحه أو خزان المياه الارضى وخصوصا أنه يتم دك التربه جيدا أسفل الحزان الارضى أو حمام السباحه فى حالة التربه الرمليه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك صوما مقبولا [/QUOTE]
السلام عليكم
كما تم ذكرة سابقا فان فحص الخزان او برك السباحة يتم بتعبئته بالماء قبل الردم من الخارج ،حتى ان الفحص يفضل قبل العزل للجدران من الخارج فاذا نجحت بالفحص يتم العزل للجدران ومن ثم الردم ، اما عندما يكون لدينا مياه جوفية او اي نوع من المياه في منطقة الخزان او بركة السباحة فانه في هذه الحالة يتم فحص الخزان او البركة بضغط المياه من الخارج (عند توقف نزح المياه) بحيث يكون الخزان او بركة السباحة فارغة وذلك للتأكد من عدم تسرب المياه من الخارج للداخل .
اما الفحص بان يكون بعد الردم خلف الجدران وذلك بتعبئة الماء فان هذا الفحص غير دقيق لان الماء كما هو معلوم ستتسرب للاسفل وكذلك لن يكون هناك ضغط على ارضية الخزان او الجدران وانما سيكون لدينا تربة رطبه وبالتالي فان هذا الفحص سيكون غير دقيق ولا يعبر عن حالة الخزان ، اما اذا كان هناك مياه جوفية وفوق مستوى القاعدة للخزان او بركة السباحة فانه في هذه الحالة فقط يمكن اعتبار الضغط العكسي يعبر عن مدى كتامة الخزان لتسرب المياه ويكون محددا فقط لمدى ارتفاع المياه الجوفية عن مستوى عن القتعدة .
وهذا الفحص او الحالة تحصل في السراديب= التسويات =basement walls عندما يكون هناك مياه جوفيه فوق مستوى الاساسات حيت تولد المياه الجوفيه ضغطا على الجدران فاذا لم تكن الجدران كتيمة والعزل كتيم للجدران سيحصل تسرب للمياه .وعندها لا بد من معالجة هذه الجدران .
اما في حالة الخزانات او برك السباحة فانه من الاسهل والاسلم بفحصها قبل الردم وبالتالي نكون على ثقة تامه بان لن يحصل تسرب السليم للمياه من الداخل للخارج او من الخارج للداخلة في حالة وجود مياه جوفيه او تسرب لمياه الامطار او الصرف الصحي او غيرها من مصادر للمياه.
هذا هو المنطق الانشائي الصحيح في فحص خزانات المياه او برك السابحة ام الطرق الاخرى فانما هي اجتهادات شخصية ولا تتفق مع الكودات.
مع تحياتي للجميع
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> المشكله أنه غالبا يتم الردم حول حمام السباحه قبل صب الخرسانه المسلحه لتلاشى عمل تقويه لخشب الفرم باستخدام حديد التسليح (الزراجين) كذلك الحال بالنسبه لخزان المياه الارضى أسفل العماره أو الفيلا أحياننا يتم الردم قبل صب الخراسانه المسلحه وكما تعلم مدى خطوره عدم اختبار تسرب المياه أسفل الاساسات فى حالة عدم الاختبار على الاساسات
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .......... اهلا استاذنا الفاضل م اسامة 

حقيقة لم افهم كيف يتم الردم حول الخزان قبل صب الخرسانه المسلحه - هل علي اعتبار ان هناك حائط مباني تم تنفيذه خارج حدود الخزان او حمام السباحه لاستخدامه في التقويات ؟ 

ارجو التوضيح 

وتقبل تحياتي واتمني ان يجعلك الله وايانا من عتقائه من النار ومن المقبولين في هذه الايام المباركة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

> رزق حجاوي قال:
> 
> 
> > [quote=أسامه نواره;1819443] الاخ المهندس / محى الدين محمد ​
> ...


 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 

الاخ الفاضل م رزق حجاوي .........كل عام وانتم بخير واسال الله ان يجعلكم وايانا وجميع الامة الاسلاميه من عتقائه من النار ومن المقبولين في هذا الشهر الكريم ​ 
اتفق معك فيما تفضلت به واود ان اضيف ان اساس تصميم الحوائط الخرسانيه بالخزانات الارضيه يعتمد علي حالات تحميل منها حالة تحميل خاصه بعملية اختبار الخزان ضد التسرب وهي ان يكون الخزان مملؤ بالمياه ولا يوجد اي تربه محيطة بالحوائط تقاوم ضغط المياه علي هذه الحوائط ​ 
وبالتالي فيجب تنفيذ الخزان حسب اسس التصميم - بمعني انه لا يجب الردم قبل تنفيذ الاختبار الخاص باعمال العزل للخزان وايضا وارد حدوث هذه الحاله اثناء استخدام الخزان وهي ان يكون الخزان مملؤ ولا توجد تربه محيطه به - كان يتم عمل اعمال صيانة حول الخزان لتمديدات او مواسير او حفريات لاي سبب مستقبلي ​ 
وطبعا اثناء التنفيذ ونظراً لانجاز الاعمال في اقل وقت يتم التغاضي عن هذه الخطوة في بعض الاحيان وهذا خطأ جسيم من وجهة نظري لان وظيفة الخزان الاساسيه هي عدم التسرب - لانه منشأ مائي - اي انه سيكون معبأ بالمياه طول عمره الافتراضي فلابد وان يتم التاكد من انه قادر علي تادية وظيفته بكفاءة وبمعامل امان ضد عوامل الزمن ​ 
والله اعلي واعلم ​ 
_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكر اساتذتنا الكرام للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد عسر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> ولكن هناك طريقه اخرى وخصوصا بعد ردم وصعوبة المتابعه من قبل الاستشارى لمعرفة قيمة ارتفاع تسرب الماء وخصوصا أن الاختبار يحتاج الى مراقبه 24 ساعه ​فقد قمنا بعمل اختبار عكسى من الخارج الى الداخل وذلك بغمر المنطقه حول الحمام ( المسبح) أو خزان المياه الارضى لمدة من 4-6 ساعات بالماء المتواصل مع بقاء قاع المسبح أو خزان المياه الارضى جاف بدون قطرة ماء فاذا ماوجد ترشيح فمعنى ذلك انه يوجد عيوب فى العزل وفى الخرسانه مما يحتاج الى معالجه
> واذا لم يوجد ترشيح من الداخل فمعنى ذلك عدم وجود عيوب فى الخرسانه أو العزل
> السؤال هل يكفى هذا الاختبار للحكم على عدم ترشيح الحمام أو خزان المياه الارضى ؟؟
> 
> ...


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> حقيقة لم افهم كيف يتم الردم حول الخزان قبل صب الخرسانه المسلحه - هل علي اعتبار ان هناك حائط مباني تم تنفيذه خارج حدود الخزان او حمام السباحه لاستخدامه في التقويات ؟
> 
> ارجو التوضيح


يتم بعض الاحيان فى تنفيذ حمام السباحه( المسبح) أو خزان المياه الارضى يتم صب الحرسانه العاديه أولا وهى فرشة النظافه ثم يتم تشكيل شكل حمام السباحه أو خزان المياه الارضى بالمبانى الطوب على المحيط الخارجى لحدود الخرسانه المسلحه لحوائط حمام السباحه تم يتم عمل محاره (لياسه ) لهذه الحوائط من الداخل ثم يتم عزل المحاره (اللياسه) بعزل ممبريين تم طبقة لياسه فى أرضية الحمام لحماية العزل ثم يتم رص حديد الشبكه فى الارضيات والحوائط وبعد ذلك يتم صب أرضيات وحوائط الحمام على أن يتم الردم أولا لحماية حوائط المبانى من ضغط الخرسانه أثناء الصب 
يتم عمل هذه الطريقه لتلاشى عمل تقويه لحائط الحمام باستخدام حديد التسليح (زراجين) وذلك بعمل خشب النجاره من ناحيه واحده 
فهل يصلح أن يتم اختبار الحمام أو خزان المياه الارضى من الخارج فقط ؟
كل عام وانتم والامه الاسلاميه بخير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ محى الدين محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يتم بعض الاحيان فى تنفيذ حمام السباحه( المسبح) أو خزان المياه الارضى يتم صب الحرسانه العاديه أولا وهى فرشة النظافه ثم يتم تشكيل شكل حمام السباحه أو خزان المياه الارضى بالمبانى الطوب على المحيط الخارجى لحدود الخرسانه المسلحه لحوائط حمام السباحه تم يتم عمل محاره (لياسه ) لهذه الحوائط من الداخل ثم يتم عزل المحاره (اللياسه) بعزل ممبريين تم طبقة لياسه فى أرضية الحمام لحماية العزل ثم يتم رص حديد الشبكه فى الارضيات والحوائط وبعد ذلك يتم صب أرضيات وحوائط الحمام على أن يتم الردم أولا لحماية حوائط المبانى من ضغط الخرسانه أثناء الصب
> ...


 السلام عليكم 
اليك ما ذكرت بالصور










تنفيذ بركة سباحة ضمن الحفرية مباشرة




استخدام البلوك block بدل من الشدة formwork والردم خلفة قبل صب الجدران
*Attenuation Tank.*
This scheme involved the construction of a reinforced concrete underground tank to hold waste product from an orange juice manufactoring plant prior to being treated. The tank is constructed according to The Specification for The Water Industry and exacting Client imposed tolerences. Class 2 concrete wall pours required slow rates of rise and carefull management to prevent cold joints.​


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهندس / رزق حجاوى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​والله ياأخ رزق أننى اغبطك بما لديك من معلومات مدعومه كأنك مكتبه هندسه مدنيه بارك الله فيد وزادك الله من العلم واشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الاكثر من رائعه 000000000 كل عام وأنتم بخير 
ولكن كما أرى فى الصور المرفقه فهى لثلاث نماذج مختلفه الاول والثانى مسبح والثالث خزان أرضى 
السؤال هل فى حمام السباحه الموجود فى الصوره الاولى والثانيه والثالثه من الصوره لايوجد مياه جوفيه فهل يكتفى بعمل اختبار عكسى للمياه أى من الخارج للداخل لمعرفة تسرب المياه من جسم الحمام أم لابد كما ذكرت من ملئ الحمام بالمياه لمده 24 ساعه مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار معدل البخر للمياه 
بالنسبه للصوره الاخيره فهى لخزان أرضى وواضح وجود مياه جوفيه يعنى أن الاختبار العكسى سوف يتم سواء رضينا أم أبينا 
تقبل تحياتى واشكرك شكرا جزيلا مره ثانيه مهندسنا الكبير 00000000 كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ الكريم المهندس / رزق حجاوى
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> والله ياأخ رزق أننى اغبطك بما لديك من معلومات مدعومه كأنك مكتبه هندسه مدنيه بارك الله فيد وزادك الله من العلم واشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الاكثر من رائعه 000000000 كل عام وأنتم بخير
> ...



 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وهذا العلم مما من الله به علي اولا ومن سنوات الخبرة في المشاريع وثانيا من البحث والاطلاع الدائم بكل ما يتعلق بالهندسة بشكل عام.
اعود لسؤالك وهو فحص المسبح المبين في الصور الثلاث في المشاركة السابقة بان يتم الفحص بشكل عكسي ؟.
من ناحيتي استغرب ما هو الهدف من الفحص العكسي والاصرار على هذه الطريقة بالفحص اذا كانت ممكنا يتم الفحص بالطريقة العادية وهي ملئ الخزان بالماء ومراقبتة بعد 24 ساعة من الملئ للتأكد من انه لا يوجد اي تسرب للمياه.
اما الفحص بالطريقة العكسية اي من الخارج فلا ارى اي فائدة منه وان اجراءه هو تهرب من الفحص الصحيح للخزان وانني على قناعه بان الفحص العكسي لن يعطي الصورة الصحيحة لوضعية الخزان فالفحص العكسي لن يفحص تسرب المياه من ارضية الخزان ولن يكون هناك ضغط استاتيكي للماء على الجدران وانما في افضل الاحوال سيكون ضغط تربة مشبعه بالماء ؟ والفرق كبير بين طريقتي الفحص ، وحيث ان الفحص بملئ الخزان بالماء لا يكون فقط من اجل كشف تسرب المياه وانما ايضا فحص للاساسات والتربة اسفل المسبح تحت تأثير وزن الماء داخل المسبح loading test وخصوصا عندما يكون لدينا مسابح كبيرة على تربة ضعيفة.​


----------



## enge_rana (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابن البلد (4 سبتمبر 2010)

بشكل عام تتم صب الخرسانة في قوالب ونعمل لها عزل بواسطة حصيرة زفتة
في الأول زفتة سوداء باردة 
بعدين حصائر زفتة بسمك 4 ملم ملحومة بالغاز
وهذه البرك تكون صبة خرسانة واحدة
الأرضية والحيطان
والفحص من الداخل للخارج فقط
قبل التزفيت وقبل البلاط والروبة


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بـــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــــك


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

حتى ان الفحص يفضل قبل العزل للجدران من الخارج فاذا نجحت بالفحص يتم العزل للجدران ومن ثم الردم ، اما عندما يكون لدينا مياه جوفية او اي نوع من المياه في منطقة الخزان او بركة السباحة فانه في هذه الحالة يتم فحص الخزان او البركة بضغط المياه من الخارج (عند توقف نزح المياه) بحيث يكون الخزان او بركة السباحة فارغة وذلك للتأكد من عدم تسرب المياه من الخارج للداخل 


هذا هو الراى نشكرك يامهندس رزق على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Jamal (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## mohammed_abani (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته،،،،، اخوانى الافاضل
اريد المساعدة فى مشكله فى الخزان الارضى
تم بناء بلوك اسمنتى وتم عزل الخزان من الداخل بلفائف عزل من شركه معتمدة وعمل الحديد الخاص بالجدار الداخلى للخزانوبعد ذلك تم وضع لفائف واتر استوب وصب ارضيه الخزان وعند الدفان حدثت المشكله فى حمل التراب وميل البلوك للخزان ارجو الافادة ضرورى هل احفر الخزان من الخارج واعيد بناء البلوك واعزل الخزان من الخارج ومن ثم اصب الحوائط الداخليه واختبر الخزان قبل الردم اريد مساعدة اهل الخبر وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس مصرى احمد (8 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته اخوانى الاعزاء اود مشاركتكم خبرتى المتواضعه فى هذا الموضوع انصحكم بماده الفيبر جلاس سواء لعزل الخزان الارضى المسلح او عزل حمامات السباحه او عمل الخزان الجاهز للدفن مباشره فهى الماده الوحيده التى تتحمل ضغط التربه


----------



## مهندس مصرى احمد (8 مارس 2012)

وانا شخصيا قمت بتجربته فى اكثر من مشروع فى جده . لكن الاهم اختيار الشركه المنفذه بعنايه


----------

